# How can we back track?



## EmilyGrace1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys, it's been a while.

Jessie's now 10 months old. She's normally lovely but is currently causing some destruction.

She has chewed 6 holes in the carpet now whilst we're out at work, we've always left her and come home at lunch for her. Recently though, in the afternoons she's ruining my carpet. We allow her free rein of the house but close the bedroom doors.

We now need to keep her in the kitchen I think to avoid this problem. But how can we go from allowing her free rein to just to the kitchen. I feel so mean.

Please help.
Emily xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn't feel mean. If she already has plenty of chew stuff she could be a little anxious. Allowing her less space will make her feel more secure, not less. It is why they do so well in their crates. As long as she has a soft warm bed and stuff to keep her from being bored I wouldn't worry. 

Other things to consider, really wear her out with a long walk before you go to work and getting a dog walker mid morning to give her a short walk. I bet there are people here who will give you their favourite advice....Get a second dog!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe try spraying some anti-chew stuff on the carpet. Make sure you leave her with plenty to do; stag bar, pizzle sticks, filled frozen kong, radio on etc.

I agree with fairlie though. Less space might well make her feel better! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, generally dogs feel more stressed with more space, some do not feel stressed and can have the run of the house with no problems but not all, also 'the experts' say dogs just accept things as they are, they do not wonder why things have changed. I would try giving her less space and see how you go, but definitely make sure she has had plenty of exercise before being left - a tired dog is a good dog (and a happy one).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's maybe at the adolescent age. I also agree that she may need a smaller space in order to ensure she feels secure. Like most things it's probably just a phase. She may also be needing a bit more exercise at lunch time. Good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My situation is the same at home. Mine have the run of the house when I am at work. I give them a good half hour walk in the morning before I leave and I'm pretty sure they sleep all morning. I go home at lunchtime and walk them again. Then I get out all their chew toys (pizzle sticks, stag bars, paddywack, frozen kongs etc.) They also have tug of war toys- for their favourite game. 
This works well for me- they are then lively all evening and play together around the house. 
I would feel the same as you about being mean, mine hate to be shut in the kitchen. I have 2 large cheap rugs that cover my ( cream!) carpet in the sitting room that I remove when guests come! It covers up the odd mud or sick stain or accident!


----------

